# Closed Archery Clubs in Eastern Ontario?



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I think crooked arrow club has folded as cheryl and the close few ran it and could not get enough member support rumor only I heard ....and that goes for seaway challenge as well... Border I heard had issues with building ...


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Crooked Arrow hasn't closed! Small member numbers so probably no "official" shoot this season.
Seaway is no longer because no one stepped up to take it on. Cheryl & Cheryl were the Seaway from the beginning and it's a shame there isn't someone else willing to run it.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Rob I personally think with the seaway.... if a notice had been sent to all the clubs someone might have stepped up ..I have e-mailed a couple of clubs and am hoping to hear back as it was one of the better series for sure..you know how I am about tourny`s ....if a club wants to be in the series they will have to meet the criteria ... that even goes right down to the awards and door prizes.. there was a minimum of 125 shooters at each tourny so that times 20 dollars entry was 2500 at the gate and now food and 50/50 etc etc each club could easily clear 2k for their bank accounts and the series cost the extra 25 so that`s 3k for award plaques or real nice trophies .. I know there are some interested parties call me or e-mail me.. I think a 3 out of 4 tournament series allows you one miss of a tournament ted at 613-297-5306 lets reserect this series for next year


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

It wasn't a secret that Cheryl & Cheryl were looking for replacements. It was known while the shoots were going on last year that they needed someone to step up and volunteer their time.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

we knew they where looking for replacements but its good to know what you are stepping up to the table for.. a general meeting might of helped and yes we do thank Cheryl and Cheryl they did one heck of a job for a excellent series and as you can see I`m trying to revive it... any club takers who want in ...


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Ted, from what I have heard, you just hit the nail on the head. The story I was told was that Cheryl and Cheryl tried every year to have a general meeting with all the participating clubs each year but NONE ever showed up...EVER. These same clubs would later complain to Cheryl and Cheryl for some organizational thing, or what ever, that they did not like. I think that Cheryl and Cheryl got tired of being sh*t upon after all of their hard work. 

It would be great for someone to step up to the plate but I think some solid ground rules would have to be adhered to by the next batch of participating clubs or the person trying to organize this set of tournaments will experience the same thing as Cheryl and Cheryl did.

....just my 2 cents....


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Your dead on Bill and as I said in a couple of posts before the club will have to follow series criteria... to be part of it and there will be a 6 or so page venue to be followed again right down to door prizes and awards .. do it right or not at all ... I`m anal about smoothly run tournaments ...and it can be done ....


----------



## bowbender300 (Feb 3, 2010)

The ground rules are already in place. All the past members have come up with the rules and regs. The members and Cheryl and Cheryl in the past years have worked hard to get the Seaway of the ground. And it became a GREAT tournament with more and more archers shooting every year. It's a real shame that it has folded.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

it needs new set of club criteria to follow to make it a consistent series .. we already know the girls did a great job.... but SOME of the clubs let them down and which left a bad taste in some of the archers who entered series and traveled to shoot all clubs listed..


----------

